# Upload iPod music to iTunes using Mac



## candies (Aug 20, 2009)

If you don't know how to upload iPod music and video to iTunes using, please use Senuti for Mac. If you want to esure your iPod files be safe when you transfer your iPod files, please use Senuti for Mac.

"Recently my music got deleted off iTunes carelessly. But I still have the music on my ipod. Is there anyway that I can upload all my music back into iTunes using Mac?" An iPod user asked.

The problems like above often happen, but luckily Senuti for Mac appeared, it is a gift from God for Mac users. With Senuti for Mac you can transfer and upload your iPod songs and videos to iTunes on Mac safely and easily.

What also Senuti for Mac brings you? You can search and sort in many different ways because Senuti has powerful built in options to help you find what you're looking for short time. Besides Senuti not only can show you the playlists on your iPod, but also you can copy them back to your computer.

Instructions:

In the following part, we will show you the guide of uploading iPod music to iTunes using Mac with Senuti, but you must download Senuti and install it on your computer.

1. Launch Senuti and connect your iPod to computer
2. ...
more information for "Upload iPod music to iTunes using Mac"


----------

